# Dis won't keep me signed in.



## rosiep

Before the new servers the Dis kept me logged in. Now I have to sign in each and every time I come to the site.

Any advice/reason for this?

Not a biggie, but a bother.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

Clear your cookies!


----------



## usnuzuloose

Would it be the same advice for people who are on the cell phones, with the same issue?


----------



## MickeyMomTo2

I cleared my cookies, and it helped once, but now it's doing the same thing again.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Moving to the Tech Support Board.


----------



## gschmerl

Clearing my cookies didn't help. It finally worked when I cleared my "auto complete" history.  Try doing that.


----------



## smiley_face2

gschmerl said:


> Clearing my cookies didn't help. It finally worked when I cleared my "auto complete" history.  Try doing that.



Can I ask how you did this? I am still having this same problem and looking for answers. (done the cookie thing already a few times, did not help) Thanks in advance!!


----------



## gschmerl

smiley_face2 said:


> Can I ask how you did this? I am still having this same problem and looking for answers. (done the cookie thing already a few times, did not help) Thanks in advance!!



Just like you did to clear your cookies......go to internet options. Then click the tab for "content".  In there you'll see "auto complete"...click on "settings" there. Then click on "delete auto complete history".
  YOu will have to re-sign in all other websites you visit, but it straightened things out here.


----------



## Simba's Mom

MickeyMomTo2 said:


> I cleared my cookies, and it helped once, but now it's doing the same thing again.



Same with me.  I was so excited when it "remembered me" for a day or two after I cleared my cookies.  Now it asks me to log in every time.


----------



## disneychrista

Cleared everything and still won't stay logged in. It is a real pain in the you know where to have to log in all the time.


----------



## Pixie Princess

disneychrista said:


> Cleared everything and still won't stay logged in. It is a real pain in the you know where to have to log in all the time.



Me too. Cleared cookies..cleared "auto complete" history and I'm staying logged in. More often than not I'll be logged out when I reply posts as well.


----------



## taylor3297

I have always had to log in no matter what.

Also, if I leave me computer for more than 2 minutes, when I come back I have to log in again.


----------



## Minuet888

I am having the same problem and have tried everything!


----------



## Twende

I was just coming here to ask the same thing.  I can not keep myself logged in any more.  It is so frustrating as I am preparing for a trip and I am on the board several times a day.

Before the past few weeks I think I logged in only when I was at a different computer.  In fact I had to really think what my password was because it had been almost a year since I had to use it!  

HELP US!


----------



## Rayvnn

I am having issues with staying logged in also.

Leslie


----------



## MickeyMomTo2

I am only having problems on my PC in Internet Explorer.  On my iPad, I stay logged in.  I am going to try Firefox and see if I have the same problem.  I will report back!


----------



## MickeyMomTo2

Firefox works.

Are most of you having problems using IE?  Trying another browser worked for me, maybe it will work for you as well.


----------



## Rayvnn

I normally use firefox. I am trying out chrome right now.

Leslie


----------



## irishbosoxfan

Figured I'd put this here as well---It's been working for me! Post #20

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2912544&page=2


----------



## Pixie Princess

MickeyMomTo2 said:


> Firefox works.
> 
> Are most of you having problems using IE?  Trying another browser worked for me, maybe it will work for you as well.



I switched over to Google Chrome yesterday, and that one is working for me.


----------



## Twende

I normally use Firefox but I just switched to Chrome and it seems to be keeping me logged in.


----------



## smiley_face2

irishbosoxfan said:


> Figured I'd put this here as well---It's been working for me! Post #20
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2912544&page=2



I tried this method but it did not work for me on it's own. However, when I did this, and deleted ALL of my cookies, saved passwords, history, absolutely everything, then it worked. I rechecked this box though so and so far I am staying logged in. Now I just have to fill in all my card numbers and emails and all the other stuff I had saved before..... and try to remember all my passwords from all my other sites. Oh well hopefully this will be the last move for DIS for a long time! and the site certainly is operated much better!!


----------



## Minuet888

I'm not switching to anything and it should stay logged in for every type of thing.

No mods on this?

No tech support?

2 pages and nothing?  no help?


----------



## DonnaLeah

Minuet888 said:


> I'm not switching to anything and it should stay logged in for every type of thing.
> 
> No mods on this?
> 
> No tech support?
> 
> 2 pages and nothing?  no help?




My thought exactly!


----------



## gschmerl

Tech support has replied and said to delete your cookies. That didn't work for me. HOwever...after I deleted cookies AND all auto complete history, things were fine here.


----------



## disneychrista

I deleted everything in the auto complete and it didn't work, at first. But for whatever reason I am staying loged in now.


----------



## Minuet888

I have done everything, cleared cookies, cleared cache, cleared EVERYTHING and NOTHING has worked!

PLease help
I see there is a second thread about this and I don't know why, no mods has responded to this thread.
Please help


----------



## Minuet888

Minuet888 said:


> I'm not switching to anything and it should stay logged in for every type of thing.
> 
> No mods on this?
> 
> No tech support?
> 
> 2 pages and nothing?  no help?





DonnaLeah said:


> My thought exactly!


?


----------



## Twende

My account seems to be saying logged in now.  I did delete cookies so that may have worked for me.


----------



## rosiep

Twende said:


> My account seems to be saying logged in now.  I did delete cookies so that may have worked for me.



Me too. It's kept me logged in the past few days.


----------



## DisneyBasket

Some additional information for the tech support folks:

I work in an IT company, and I understand that this board is a free service.  It is greatly appreciated, as is the magnitude of the work you are doing.  I provide this information in case it sheds additional light on the issues some of us are seeing.

My browser of choice is Firefox 12.0.  I do not wish to remove all of my cookies, I have my personal computer set up exactly the way I like to use it.  I did go in and remove any cookies that referred to disboards.  I also shut down and restart the machine daily.  

It  almost seems that Disboards has a timer on my login now.  I can come and go from the page (as long as the window remains open) for some time, (an hour?), but eventually either when refreshing the page or closing the browser and re-opening it, I must log in again.  This did not used to happen before the server switch.  I have removed that cookie.  Is there another one or more without the Disboards names?  Tracking me perhaps??  Do these cookies have randomly generated names so they are not identifiable when looking at them??

Thanks for the insight, and for the long hours and the hard work.  I know how hard IT folks work.  I'm not whining to make your life difficult, I promise.  Something significant in the way I use the boards has changed, and I haven't been able to restore it.  Thanks for working on it when you get the chance.


----------



## DisneyBasket

P.S. in the short time I was typing the above I was logged out.


----------



## gmi3804

I'm having this problem too, on my laptop (Firefox 12.0) and iPad (Safari - whatever's current).

I've never had this problem before in years of using this site.


----------



## disneychrista

You might find / look for WDWINFO cookies also, as this is the informational website for the disboards.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

DisneyBasket said:


> Some additional information for the tech support folks:
> 
> I work in an IT company, and I understand that this board is a free service.  It is greatly appreciated, as is the magnitude of the work you are doing.  I provide this information in case it sheds additional light on the issues some of us are seeing.
> 
> My browser of choice is Firefox 12.0.  I do not wish to remove all of my cookies, I have my personal computer set up exactly the way I like to use it.  I did go in and remove any cookies that referred to disboards.  I also shut down and restart the machine daily.
> 
> It  almost seems that Disboards has a timer on my login now.  I can come and go from the page (as long as the window remains open) for some time, (an hour?), but eventually either when refreshing the page or closing the browser and re-opening it, I must log in again.  This did not used to happen before the server switch.  I have removed that cookie.  Is there another one or more without the Disboards names?  Tracking me perhaps??  Do these cookies have randomly generated names so they are not identifiable when looking at them??
> 
> Thanks for the insight, and for the long hours and the hard work.  I know how hard IT folks work.  I'm not whining to make your life difficult, I promise.  Something significant in the way I use the boards has changed, and I haven't been able to restore it.  Thanks for working on it when you get the chance.



Nobody wants to clear all of their cookies! The problem is we have been through this several times before and it always comes down to cookies. Obviously we can't dive in to everyone's personal computer so there really is nothing we can do.  There isn't anything for us to "look" in to because the answer is always cookies (even on our computers)
The good news is we only move ever 3 years or so


----------



## TJDisneymama

but even clearing all your cookies doesn't keep you logged in!


----------



## 11290

TJDisneymama said:


> but even clearing all your cookies doesn't keep you logged in!



Didn't work for me either.  I cleared *ALL* of them and still cannot stay logged in.  Just started after whatever changeover they did recently.


----------



## Momw/aplan

Add me to the list of people who can't stay logged in. It is getting frustrating.


----------



## 11290

Momw/aplan said:


> Add me to the list of people who can't stay logged in. It is getting frustrating.



Don't know what they did after I posted this morning but it works for me now and I didn't do anything to my system.  

Cleared all of the cookies about 3 or 4 days ago but it didn't work when I posted this morning and now it does.  Not complaining.


----------



## Minuet888

I've cleared everything, done everything and still nothing and admin is just saying oh well it's cookies and it isn't so what are you going to do for those of us that have tried everything and still can't remain logged in?


----------



## WebmasterAlex

Minuet888 said:


> I've cleared everything, done everything and still nothing and admin is just saying oh well it's cookies and it isn't so what are you going to do for those of us that have tried everything and still can't remain logged in?



What operating system and browser are you using?


----------



## Minuet888

windows vista
internet explorer 9


----------



## pumba

I tossed my cookies and NOW I didnt have to log in..
Thanks ...I will try to remember that..

and also THANK YOU for all the hard work of putting in these new servers...(or whatever you call them)


----------



## WebmasterAlex

Minuet888 said:


> windows vista
> internet explorer 9



did you try this:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44657514&postcount=20


----------



## LindaBabe

11290 said:


> Didn't work for me either.  I cleared *ALL* of them and still cannot stay logged in.  Just started after whatever changeover they did recently.



Didn't work for me either.  AND it dis- logs me sometimes in the middle of posting.  No longer surprised some people just moved their discussions over to FB.


----------



## Minuet888

WebmasterAlex said:


> did you try this:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44657514&postcount=20



yes


----------



## WebmasterAlex

Minuet888 said:


> yes



Have you tried another browser just to see what happens? You can install Google Chrome here:
https://www.google.com/chrome
It only takes about 30 seconds


----------



## K9pal

I too have tried every suggestion I have found on this board, and still can't stay signed in.  As soon as I navigate away from disboards - GONE.  I have the same problem on IE and Chrome.  Very frustrating.  I do appreciate the speed of the new servers, but wish this problem could be successfully resolved as well.  I don't have this problem on any other website.


----------



## smiley_face2

K9pal said:


> I too have tried every suggestion I have found on this board, and still can't stay signed in.  As soon as I navigate away from disboards - GONE.  I have the same problem on IE and Chrome.  Very frustrating.  I do appreciate the speed of the new servers, but wish this problem could be successfully resolved as well.  I don't have this problem on any other website.



This is a copy and paste of the step by step instructions I posted in another part of DIS to help out a fellow DISer there that had the same problem, it worked for her, and it is still working for my, so give it a try and see, providing of course you are on a pc with windows and internet explorer 
"Are you running windows on a pc? internet explorer? I had to go into tools, internet options, on the general tab, where it says browsing history you click on delete, and in the box that pops up I made sure the box beside "preserve favorite websites data was unchecked, then checked all the boxes except the last one that says "inprivate filtering data" I then hit the delete button. then I closed my internet explorer. I opened my IE again and came back here to make sure I was not logged in, then back to my home page, and did everything again, and closed my IE. I then opened my IE again and went into the tools etc. again, and this time I checked the top box where it says "preserve favorite websites data" and unchecked the "cookies" and "passwords" boxes. then I came back here and signed in. That was about a week ago, and I've been signed in since. I had to sign into every other site I go to again, and re enter all my saved card numbers for my banking stuff. It was a pain in the butt! but now it's done and hopefully DIS will stay put for a long time!! Whew..... Lol... I sure hope this will work for you!"


----------



## TheGoofster

I basically cleaned out everything in my history, and that seemed to work. (in Firefox just go to History, then Clear Recent History, and leave everything checked, and for time range, I just put it for everything).

I am having to reenter a lot of info on other sites which is kind of a pain, but at least the DIS seems to be working now.


----------



## Trep72

I use Firefox as my primary browser and have followed all of the instructions the Mods, and others, have suggested.  I have even attempted to use disboards on IE and followed the instructions pertaining to that web browser.  

Nothing has resolved the issue on my end.  This was not a problem prior to the server move.  No one else had this issue prior to the server move.  So what's the common denominator here:  THE SERVER MOVE.   

Something else must be going on if the issue still exists after following all of the instructions given.  

Back to the drawing board Mods.  I realize it's a small issue to be griping about, and for me it's not that it's a pain to have to keep logging in.  For me, it's about something not working like it's supposed to.


----------



## cigar95

My experience seems to be somewhat different than what others are describing. In particular, it's only been happening for about the last 8-9 days, while others have been seeing it for a few weeks. What I'm seeing: for *some* pages on disboards, I can log in, and when the new page loads, it already shows as not logged in.

The odd part is that this only seems to happen on certain pages. In particular, it seems to only happen on page one of certain forums. It will show me as not logged in, but when I click on a thread, the topic opens and *that* page shows me as logged in - time stamps are adjusted, I can reply, and so on. 

Also, lately the problem has become intermittent. I can log in to the restaurants forum and the login will sometimes "take", sometimes not. But the individual thread pages seem to always detect the login.

It's a curious issue indeed.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

cigar95 said:


> My experience seems to be somewhat different than what others are describing. In particular, it's only been happening for about the last 8-9 days, while others have been seeing it for a few weeks. What I'm seeing: for *some* pages on disboards, I can log in, and when the new page loads, it already shows as not logged in.
> 
> The odd part is that this only seems to happen on certain pages. In particular, it seems to only happen on page one of certain forums. It will show me as not logged in, but when I click on a thread, the topic opens and *that* page shows me as logged in - time stamps are adjusted, I can reply, and so on.
> 
> Also, lately the problem has become intermittent. I can log in to the restaurants forum and the login will sometimes "take", sometimes not. But the individual thread pages seem to always detect the login.
> 
> It's a curious issue indeed.



Are you set to use a certain style?


----------



## lurkyloo

So has anyone come up with an idea of what's causing this and how to fix it for more people? We've been losing a lot of traffic over on the Weddings & Honeymoons Board because posters have given up on signing in over and over again.


----------



## Simba's Mom

lurkyloo said:


> So has anyone come up with an idea of what's causing this and how to fix it for more people? We've been losing a lot of traffic over on the Weddings & Honeymoons Board because posters have given up on signing in over and over again.




I can imagine.  It's so wierd for me-sometimes it asks me to sign in again and sometimes it remembers.  The other night it wanted me to sign in again so I said "Heck with it" and went to another site.  Came back 15 minutes later-this time it remembered me.  So frustrating!  I'd love an answer-but not delete cookies-I've deleted cookies so many times.


----------



## DeaverTex

For me, it's gotten so bad that I'll sign in to reply in a thread, take my time composing a response, and then have to log in again to post.

I've cleared cookies and cache, which has worked -- more or less -- before, but does nothing now. If I can stay logged in for more than 5 minutes at a time, it's surprising.


----------



## CTPacky

In no attempt to piss off the Webmasters of this site, it has become abundantly clear to most of us that the last major upgrade of the site has caused a problem with members remaining signed on between log in's.  I have gotten used to signing in every time.  Yes, the boards are so much faster than they were, but we need to accept, or admit that there is a problem with members being remembered between sign ons.  Every offered fix has failed.  I love it here, so this is as far as I will go with this, as not to be banned as a troublemaker.  Thank you for the work you do, but it's time to fess up to what really is a minor change to the way we do things.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

CTPacky said:


> In no attempt to piss off the Webmasters of this site, it has become abundantly clear to most of us that the last major upgrade of the site has caused a problem with members remaining signed on between log in's.  I have gotten used to signing in every time.  Yes, the boards are so much faster than they were, but we need to accept, or admit that there is a problem with members being remembered between sign ons.  Every offered fix has failed.  I love it here, so this is as far as I will go with this, as not to be banned as a troublemaker.  Thank you for the work you do, but it's time to fess up to what really is a minor change to the way we do things.



Actually the complaints have pretty much died off. VBulletin is very well known software used on 1000's of sites and the only thing that ever causes this issue is the cookies on your machine. I have no control over that and there is nothing I can do. I'm not going to ban you for complaining about a tech support issue you are having but I do have to let you know that my hands are basically tied here. Notice how you are the first post on this thread since 6/9.


----------



## disneychrista

CTPacky said:


> but we need to accept, or admit that there is a problem with members being remembered between sign ons..


Yes there is an issue. But I do believe that the issue is an end-user issue not a board issue. Unfortunetly there is only so much they can do to help users. 

I myself had this issue but once I went in and cleared/deleted everything - cookies, temporary files, saved passwords, browsing history, web form information. I also deleted Disboards from my favorites. Closed everything and restarted my computer. After I did this it solved the log-in issue and I now stay logged in. 

I visit other message boards that, simply do not have the function to keep you logged in. You get used to is and log in each time you visit.


----------



## mikki.young

WebmasterAlex said:


> Actually the complaints have pretty much died off. VBulletin is very well known software used on 1000's of sites and the only thing that ever causes this issue is the cookies on your machine. I have no control over that and there is nothing I can do. I'm not going to ban you for complaining about a tech support issue you are having but I do have to let you know that my hands are basically tied here. Notice how you are the first post on this thread since 6/9.



Probably complaints have died off because people have given up.  I visit way less often now and just sign in each time.  Not a problem I have had with any other boards.  I accept your hands may be tied but it is still a pain for many end users.


----------



## sunshine girl

Hi!  I'm not complaining!  But I am reporting that I still have the issue.  I came to this board again to see if there had been any new progress on a solution.

Can't seem to finish a medium-length post without having to re-log-in before it allows me to post it.   

I've cleared my cache/cookies/everything several times.  

It does seem weird!

HUGE THANKS, webmasters, for all you do.  I enjoy the DIS and if I need to continue to log in multiple times per visit, that's OK!


----------



## thralldis

i have same problem but don't find way to fix


----------



## lovingthemouse

have tried all the suggestions given by folks to no avail.  Getting kind of old to continually sign in - aren't there any solutions?


----------



## rosiep

lovingthemouse said:


> have tried all the suggestions given by folks to no avail.  Getting kind of old to continually sign in - aren't there any solutions?



Same here. Clearing cookies worked on my notepad, but nothing worked for my desktop computer. Sigh......


----------



## PatMcDuck

This issue IS still a problem, as it began for me just in the last week.

I have a MACBook and use Safari, I have cleared my cache and internet history.  No help.  I find that "Remember Me?" option to be so irritating, since clearly DIS no longer seems able to remember me.


----------



## lovingthemouse

Has anyone on the Tech board been able to look into this issue?  Seems to be involving  a number of us now.  Thanks.


----------



## lovingthemouse

I now find that if I use my Firefox instead of IE, I am always logged in - just a pain to always switch browsers!


----------



## Simba's Mom

It's been happening with increasing frequency.  I've tried every suggestion multiple times.  Yet instead of it not happening, it's happening more often.  After being a member of this board for almost 14 years, why now?  And why more and more often?


----------

